# VAPERITE | STEALTH MINI KIT WITH REFILLABLE PODS



## Vaperite South Africa (7/6/19)

*Introducing the Stealth Mini Kit
*
The kit includes a Stealth Mini battery and 4-pod variety pack filled with VGod 25mg SaltNic.
The pods are Juul compatible and refillable.

https://www.vaperite.co.za/product/stealth-mini-kit/
​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (5/8/19)

We will be offering some awesome specials on this kit at VapeCon. The battery and pods are cross-compatible with the Juul.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

